# Chipotle with pics



## lownslow (Oct 5, 2008)

30 jalapenos sliced and seeds removed (couldn't find red ones). I hope there is no one left who thinks the seeds contain the heat, its all in the interior ribs. Dont believe me, pop an entire rib in your mouth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . The seeds add bitterness. 

preped and ready to go in (no honey I don't know where those hangers went)





Waiting for the TBS



OOh look I turned the pretty green peppers into cat turds, tasty cat turds. Also pictured on the bottom is some Hatch green chile that I smoked at the same time. The green chile came out really good, haven't tried the chipotle yet.


----------



## supervman (Oct 5, 2008)

Hatch? 
That looks like beef jerky!


----------



## lownslow (Oct 5, 2008)

I know.  It tastes like green chile jerky, its crazy good just like that.  My next experiment will be to put a layer of the chile on top of some sliced elk then twist it up and smoke it.  Sounds like I'm gonna try and get high but really I'm going for a little jerky snack stick with out the casing.


----------



## supervman (Oct 5, 2008)

Make sure you report back on that one. 
SOUNDS WONDERFUL! 

Maybe you smoke the chili a lil first then use it like a cigar wrapper for the meat? Or Vice Versa. 

Now I sound high but I bet there is a method to my madness.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job on the chiles. What temp did you smoke them at, and was that Hatch chile already peeled? I have hot smoked serranos with the same results as your jalapenos, on the Hatch I fire roast them, peel them, then give them a cold smoke. No matter how you do it, it's all good my friend.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 5, 2008)

They do look great. So many things to smoke.

May sound crazy, but yeah, I guess like everyone says: If you can eat it smoke it!

I'm curious: does smoking chiles and such mellow them out some?

I know that fire roasting will make them alot more edible for those with a sensitive tongue.

Eric


----------



## lownslow (Oct 5, 2008)

smoked low temp 130-150.  Hatch were fire roasted, pealed and frozen.  I then took a bag out and smoked.  They dried out pretty fast.

Hard to tell if it mellowed them out.  They get so much smaller and more concentrated so the heat does too.  I doubt it really does mellow them out.  They have a pretty good bite.  

Just made up some adobo sauce but the receipe I used made it too vinegary.


----------

